
Lxss – Fun with the Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL/LXSS) - rolph
https://github.com/ionescu007/lxss
======
molticrystal
This project takes things even further:

 _Experiments with hidden COM interface and LxBus IPC mechanism in WSL.
Heavily inspired by kernel guru Alex Ionescu 's project lxss._
[https://github.com/Biswa96/WslReverse](https://github.com/Biswa96/WslReverse)

------
rolph
this just adds to the fun i hope the hole is plugged :-/ [https://white-
hackers.blogspot.com/](https://white-hackers.blogspot.com/)

Microsoft has already taken steps that should assist the security vendors to
deal with the new security considerations presented by WSL, including a Pico
APIsthat can be used by AV companies in order to monitor these types of
processes.

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/11/01/wsl-
antiviru...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/wsl/2016/11/01/wsl-antivirus-
and-firewall-compatibility/)

------
mycall
Will WSL2 kill off LXSS?

~~~
rolph
lxss basically is part of what WSL/WSL2 is. from what ive gathered so far LXSS
is the process management, and another piece, LXCORE is the system call
translator. what this does apparently is put the linux instance in contact
with the windows kernel

~~~
mycall
The linux instance will be separated by Hyper-V before it touches windows
kernel. I guess syscalls will passthrough the hypervisor basically the same.

